# .22 Cal LR Ammo Question



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What would you say is the best or close to the best brand ammo to fit a Browning Buckmark semi-auto 9+1 ?? (No mag. shell) :ac550:


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wrong forum


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Wrong forum


And..you are surprised, Charles ???????.......:rotfl:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

excuse me......always has to be that 10%.. but thnax to the MAN/RFA that did answer.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

LOL
10% is still better then a .00001% who needs to GTYM :rotfl:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Every gun is going to be different with what it likes best, even with identical models of the same brand. Some ammo is generally good all around and works well with the majority of guns. Good ones to try are Norma, Federal Match or Target, and CCI. Aguilla SE is also good too. I would avoid Remington, Winchester, Aguilla Subsonic(in an auto pistol), and CCI Mini Mags or Stingers.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I have run anything & everything through my Bucksmark. Very few issues. Issues are usually a dirty gun for me.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine likes CCI standard velocity.


----------

